# Visualiser les fichier .pat avec Quicklook.



## dufouralexis (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Existe t'il un plugin Quicklook pour visualiser les fichiers  photoshop .pat (pattern) ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (22 Novembre 2011)

As-tu cherché s'il y en avait un là ?


----------



## dufouralexis (23 Novembre 2011)

Oui, j'ai cherché sur ce site et sur celui là aussi mais je n'ai rien trouvé, peut être que je suis passé à côté ou qu'il n'existe pas...


----------

